# Repashy in NYC



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, does anybody know if there is a store in manhattan where one could purchase repashy supplements?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Try http://www.faunanyc.com/


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Fauna doesn't have the full repashy line. Last time I was there they did NOT have cal plus or superfly. Just the vit a and reptile supps.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Josh's has the full line and shipping is $5.99 and usually takes 2 days to NJ.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Gahhh. I've fostered a dislike for ordering stuff online because if I'm not there when the delivery arrives at my apt building via fedex or UPS, then I miss the delivery (USPS has a key to the door) because I don't have a doorman. We could really use a store in the city to sponsor our frogging needs... Do you think FaunaNYC would? I mean, they post on manhattanreefs.com.... and it's extra money they'd make!

EDIT:

Ok. So after I posted I decided to check on Fauna's website, and it stated that they carried "Repashy (full line)". I called them and sure enough they said that they had cal+ in stock, and that they receive a new shipment every 3 weeks i think. Soooo I'll be heading there later today haha


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have looked at carrying it for shows and mail order bu the profit margin sucks and the minimum order is $250. On that $250, if I were to make $50-$100 I'd be surprised. Wholesale is only 15-20% discount


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh that's awesome. I need some repashy stuff too. Be wary tho. The staff can be very misinformed. It wouldn't be the first time they sad something was in stock and when I get there it's sold out for weeks.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

You can order direct from repashy and they use USPS.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok I went to Fauna and indeed they did have cal+ for $10. And they had a few more bags left!


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll have to stop by tomorrow! My supplements are just about expired 
Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Did they have superfly?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmmm I'm not sure -- I was trying to hone in on the cal+ and didn't pay attention to much else. Except the painted mantellas. So beautiful!

You can give them a call before you plan to show up and ask about it. That's what I did for the cal+.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

mordoria said:


> Did they have superfly?


I stopped in yesterday as well and don't remember seeing superfly, but I could be wrong. I also didn't see the painted mantellas. They were all hiding when I was looking around. 
On another note, they have a tricolor there that was sheepishly calling! And some beautiful yellow terribilis and mints as well. Most of the frogs they had were very well started and good sized. I live in CT but will surely be going back.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

They do have supps at Fauna, I brought some cal plus from there. Petco also sells cal plus in the small bottles for 8 to 9 dollars.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

they said they would order anything they did not have. On Weds they will be getting a new shipment and will be ordering SuperFly.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool I should make a list of things I want haha


----------

